
A new fast Linux OS? - TheUnknown00
https://github.com/TusharPardhe/Unknown-OS
======
Mister_X
Does this OS use systemd, the linked page is a bit light on info. I've got
LinuxLite on this old laptop, and I hate it, so this ticks a lot of my want
boxes, but I'm hesitant.

------
kgraves
I admire the effort on this pet project. But this is yet another Linux distro,
not a new 'OS'.

Unless I am missing on how this is unique than all the others. :S

~~~
dmateos
More like a slightly modified ubuntu with different default packages.

And his only other project on github is a keylogger :o

~~~
Cheyana
He's been pushing this so much the last two days it's almost like he has an
ulterior motive.

~~~
Mister_X
Yes, do go on.

------
Mister_X
I miss Crunch Bang, so I'm always on the lookout for a lightweight/fast
distro, perhaps I'll give it a try

